# RowRow and his Really big boat



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Righty then, after my Cardiff journal failed because well Cardiff failed for me time to start again on the journal front.

I don't really know how to go about introducing things like this. Little basic info I am 20(7th december 1992), currently 104kg at 5'10, I blast and cruise, basically i want to be as big and strong as humanly possible for me. Right now I am playing with high dosages and seeing how my reacts to those.

Basically I dropped out uni on Christmas day this year and came home looking like this weighing 13.5 stone after basically not eating or training for 4 months.



By the end of January and a little blast of tren and test I was looking like this at just over 15 stone



After this I had a little relapse and started a new job so gym and diet took the back burner i came off my blast and went cold turkey, and now i look round about this at a point 2 weeks into my SHIC, I am now sitting at 104kg in the AM, body fat is far too high but right now i'm shovelling clean food in and focusing on using this SHIC to build a good strength base to kick start my physique goals for this year which is to hit 19stone with some semblance of abs.



SO yeah this is my starting point and I hope to make a lot of improvements this year, I'm a bout 1.5years behind where I should be and i'm more driven than ever, so lets get this ball rolling with current training templatey thing.

mondays and thursday is back, traps, rear delts and forearms. Tuesday and friday is legs, wednesday and saturday is chest, delts and arms.

I do a core movement heavy for sets of 4 then drop sets and some more volume stuff and a little pain training.

Diet i"ll post tomorrow probably when I'm at my home PC with the diet on.

SO gear wise...hehehe, as mentioned earlier I am playing with high dosages and different ratios, so far i know i love high dose tren and test.

This shic is as follows:

weeks 1-6

2 g test

1g tren

750mg deca

750mg mast

all each week

plus 70mg var and 50mg bolasteone a day

also this week i'v added another 500mg prop in a week and may increase bolasterone to 100mg a day.

so far at the start of the 3rd week and not a particularly good prime plus a poor weekend due to visiting mum for her birthday I am up 4kg from 99.8kg to 104.1 kg in the morning.

Please feel free to fire away and comment as you see fit.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Fuk not seen your face upclose before you look like the guy from Animal i cant remember his name i know who he is very well but you know who im talking about right ?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

High doses mate your gonna get huge!

Nice traps what do you do to bring them out so much?

Subbed bro good luck :thumbup:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

IronPhil said:


> High doses mate your gonna get huge!
> 
> Nice traps what do you do to bring them out so much?
> 
> Subbed bro good luck :thumbup:


Oh boy you will get barbequed for that one lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

@RowRow Oh where ever did you get that cycle idea from mate ? :whistling: BTW subbed!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Fuk not seen your face upclose before you look like the guy from Animal i cant remember his name i know who he is very well but you know who im talking about right ?


You mean Animal the supplement company if so i can only think of Frank McGrath or Erik Frankhauser, if a film, i got nothing.



IronPhil said:


> High doses mate your gonna get huge!
> 
> Nice traps what do you do to bring them out so much?
> 
> Subbed bro good luck :thumbup:


Thats the plan Stan..sorry Phil.

I train traps 3 x a week, I rate behind back barbell shrugs, close grip upright rows, rack pulls and seated dumbbell shrugs as best trap builders tbh.



infernal0988 said:


> Oh boy you will get barbequed for that one lol


barbecued, spit roasted all the same to me


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> @RowRow Oh where ever did you get that cycle idea from mate ? :whistling: BTW subbed!


I can't for the life of me remember ya know! think some little foreign lad gave it to me


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> I can't for the life of me remember ya know! think some little foreign lad gave it to me


Really??? WOW he must be such smart guy ... :whistling:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Really??? WOW he must be such smart guy ... :whistling:


Thats why I have a shrine and a small tattoo on my left testicle (whats left of them) to him.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

YES YES yes!!!!!!! Now i fuking know who your face reminds me of !!! Frank Macgrath idk if i spelled it right his name but your face is just like he`s!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

pretty hot woooo.....best pictures ive seen today...what height are you?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Thats why I have a shrine and a small tattoo on my left testicle (whats left of them) to him.


My my he must feel honored to have a name worthy of your shriveled nuts


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> YES YES yes!!!!!!! Now i fuking know who your face reminds me of !!! Frank Macgrath idk if i spelled it right his name but your face is just like he`s!


Well thats praise indeed! Now just to get the Forearms to match.



Loveleelady said:


> pretty hot woooo.....best pictures ive seen today...what height are you?


Awhhh shucks! from a Loveleelady such as yourself i am very flattered, i'm only 5 foot 10 no giant measurements here.



infernal0988 said:


> My my he must feel honored to have a name worthy of your shriveled nuts


I hope he does mate I really hope he does.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Well thats praise indeed! Now just to get the Forearms to match.
> 
> You got the exact same face in the close up face pic now just some more years of gear & more gear & welllll more gear? Then youv got it
> 
> ...


Oh trust me he does  I oh i mean he might get one of you on his right nut then


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh trust me he does  I oh i mean he might get one of you on his right nut then


You know I think I can manage the gear part, but shhhh I think the dosage police are coming *runsaway*


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Well thats praise indeed! Now just to get the Forearms to match.
> 
> Awhhh shucks! from a Loveleelady such as yourself i am very flattered, i'm only 5 foot 10 no giant measurements here.
> 
> I hope he does mate I really hope he does.


ooo really? god u luk much taller in your pictures... whats this big boat you got where u keep it


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> ooo really? god u luk much taller in your pictures... whats this big boat you got where u keep it


Yup really, I think long forearms make me appear taller. It not a real boat its more metaphorical i tend to capsize :/


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> You know I think I can manage the gear part, but shhhh I think the dosage police are coming *runsaway*


yeah we must be quiet sssshhhhhh...


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Looking good bro good luck with it


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Yup really, I think long forearms make me appear taller. It not a real boat its more metaphorical i tend to capsize :/


lol ahhh i see very intellectual stuff then all the best


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lol ahhh i see very intellectual stuff then all the best


Thankyou, hopefully things will go to plan this time.



Ricky12345 said:


> Looking good bro good luck with it


Cheers mate, will try and keep things interesting


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

subbed mate good luck with this

thats a sh1t load of gear though cant imagine what youd be using 3 or 4 cycles down the line!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

zak007 said:


> subbed mate good luck with this
> 
> thats a sh1t load of gear though cant imagine what youd be using 3 or 4 cycles down the line!


Thanks buddy.

Well yeah thats the thing I may do a PScarb and find lower dosages are the key or do an AUS, the journey should be fun though.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Thanks buddy.
> 
> Well yeah thats the thing I may do a PScarb and find lower dosages are the key or do an AUS, the journey should be fun though.


am going to try pauls way next and try a low dose 300test 300test 300mast see how a get on with diet

but then again would love to smash lots of gear in hahaha


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

zak007 said:


> am going to try pauls way next and try a low dose 300test 300test 300mast see how a get on with diet
> 
> but then again would love to smash lots of gear in hahaha


Yeah I think I need a good year more of smashing the gear in just be certain, before I lower dosages and try different things. From this point on everything is getting logged in here.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Yeah I think I need a good year more of smashing the gear in just be certain, before I lower dosages and try different things. From this point on everything is getting logged in here.


what kind of doses have you used before a remember reading through old posts of yours a think 1g test 1g tren similar to this?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah 1.2g test 1g eq. 2g test 1.5g tren ace. 400mg var a day at one stage. 1g tren 300mg test. my current SHIC is my highest to date total mg per week but is actually the most comfortable i've felt on cycle in a long time.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

zak007 said:


> what kind of doses have you used before a remember reading through old posts of yours a think 1g test 1g tren similar to this?


I love high dose tren


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Yeah 1.2g test 1g eq. 2g test 1.5g tren ace. 400mg var a day at one stage. 1g tren 300mg test. my current SHIC is my highest to date total mg per week but is actually the most comfortable i've felt on cycle in a long time.


so youve used quite high dosages before be interesting to see gains on this

400mmg a day var is mental and very costly!!!!! was it worth it..

also how was the 1g tren and 300mg test a lot of people say when you run test at a low dose and tren higher you get reduced sides fdo you feel the same way


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

Good luck mate. Looking forward to seeing how you get on!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

zak007 said:


> so youve used quite high dosages before be interesting to see gains on this
> 
> 400mmg a day var is mental and very costly!!!!! was it worth it..
> 
> also how was the 1g tren and 300mg test a lot of people say when you run test at a low dose and tren higher you get reduced sides fdo you feel the same way


I've noticed as I've been on higher doses longer the changes are more subtle, but denser. I got the raw powder so it wasn't that expensive. Definitely worth it strength wise, killed my appetite though I barely ate in the end.

Erm I don't know tbh I loved it recomp wise, never looked so good, but strength dropped compared to being on higher test and I was much much shorter fused I found myself trembling with rage over tiny things, and had really irrational thoughts and bouts of depression. But if I was to recomp I'd do it again.


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

And there was me wondering in 75 mg tren a & 100 mg test eod was gonna be too much!

Will watch this thread with interest.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

abthatcher said:


> And there was me wondering in 75 mg tren a & 100 mg test eod was gonna be too much!
> 
> Will watch this thread with interest.


I used to be sh1t scared of tren and high doses then I tried them and so far I like them.

Fingers crossed this Shic does me okay. 3 weeks in and I'm having to increase food nearly daily to stop my body weight dropping.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bingo, I have found somebody who has taken more VAR pd than me. I have been on 200-250mg pd since beginning of year. 400 is impressive.

@RowRow,

Good luck on the journal and SHIC mate, hope all goes well, I will be following


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Bingo, I have found somebody who has taken more VAR pd than me. I have been on 200-250mg pd since beginning of year. 400 is impressive.
> 
> @RowRow,
> 
> Good luck on the journal and SHIC mate, hope all goes well, I will be following


Excellent to see you checking in mate!

I think high dose var is greatly under appreciated myself. Particularly for strength.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Right!!

First training session of this log and it was Back

Reverse grip chins

bw x13

bwx7

bwx4

Deads: 60kgx5, 100kgx5, 140kg x5, 180kgx5, 200kgx5, 220kgx3 (pB) ripped my boxers and sure I ruptured a blood vessel in my eye a little

Reverese grip bent over rows (strict) 140kg x14,12,9

One arm rows (strict) 60kgx15, 80kg x12

By this stage I was lying down between sets from lower back pumps (fcuking var)

Seated cable row (Vhandle) 65kg x12, 90kgx12, 110kgx9

close grip pulldowns, 70kgx12, 90kgx10

rope low rows, 7plates x 15, 15, 15

behind the back barbell shrugs, 100kgx15, 140kgx15, 180kgx15, x 11

super set

close grip upright rows 40kgx12, 60kgx12, 60kgx11, 60kgx7

seated dummbbell shrugs 60kgx20x2

some lateral raises and forearm work too. Happy with the session, not happy with lowerback pumps though crippling me massively!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

subbed mate, will look over proper when ive got more time, good luck


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

fuk me 400mg Anavar now thats something i would really want to do.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> fuk me 400mg Anavar now thats something i would really want to do.


It was Rosie except when I tried to eat or had to move, I got like 5 steps before calf and lower back pumps were too much.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh yeah gonna post my diet tomorrow so will be greatly appreciative of any feedback guys.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

A typical days diet for me then:

7am 500ml egg whites, 500ml pineapple juice (not from concentrate), 2x digestive enzyme.

9:00am 210g cooked chicken breast, 100g raw weight basmati rice/ 400g raw weight sweet potato, 30ml EVOO

12:00am Same as meal 2, 2x digestive enzyme

15:00 Same as meal 2,

18:00 350g rump steak, 750g weight potato, 2x digestive enzyme

19:00-train

21:00 60g whey shake

21:15 150g raw weight basmati rice, 210g cooked chicken breast, 2x digestive enzyme

21:45 500g cottage cheese, 30ml EVOO

22:00 sleep

*2litres gold top milk drank throughout the day.

Dunno what my macros are but know I need to eat a little more.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Right last nights chest and arms workout, my left shoulder is in a world of pain, need to get to the doctors about it.

Machine flye, 56kgx15, 80kgx15, 90kgx12, 105kgx11

high Incline dumbbell press 30kgx10, 40kgx8, 50kgx2 (up 10kg from last week)

Decline bench press 80kgx12, 100kgx9, 100kgx8

Machine isopress (weights each side) 20kgx12, 30kgx12, 45kgx11

Incline cable flyes 40kgx15, x15, x12

Overhead ez bar extensions 30kgx10, 50kgx9, 50kgx7

Close grip smith bench 60kgx12, 80kgx10, 80kgx6

reverse grip pressdowns 80kgx15, 80kgx13

seated dumbbell curls 20kgx12, 20kgx11

cross body hammer curls 20kgx10, 20kgx10

Chest is the one bodypart I don't push very heavy on, due to my shoulders not only being gammy but overpowering my chest when I go heavy. forearm pumps were excruciating towards the end, really need to sort out my shoulder soon been bothering me a lot lately. Next two weeks gonna be training with the 18yr old freakshow JKHT


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RowRow said:


> A typical days diet for me then:
> 
> 7am 500ml egg whites, 500ml pineapple juice (not from concentrate), 2x digestive enzyme.
> 
> ...


Morning mate, looks a decent diet but you must get macros and total cals otherwise you are flying blind. Go to the trouble of putting it in fitday.com, you may be surprised.

Who is JKHT?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate, looks a decent diet but you must get macros and total cals otherwise you are flying blind. Go to the trouble of putting it in fitday.com, you may be surprised.
> 
> Who is JKHT?


Yeah I'll plug them into fitday after work tonight, think it should be about 400g protein, 600g carbs and 120g fat.

He's a friend of mine, recently joined here, has a thread "18 yr old cycle" in the steroid forum i'll get him to post a pic in here


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Work have kicked up a **** storm about me eating in the office outside lunch time. So gonna have to re think my diet


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Work have kicked up a **** storm about me eating in the office outside lunch time. So gonna have to re think my diet


Go and have a pretend cig break but stuff your face instead. Surely people munch at their desks?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

MuscleM8 said:


> Go and have a pretend cig break but stuff your face instead. Surely people munch at their desks?


They have a snack like an apple but chicken and rice is not allowed apparently! An gonna arge the toss tomorrow


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Sometimes it is the smell of hot food that makes people kick-up a stink&#8230; pardon the pun. Try eating it cold.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

MuscleM8 said:


> Sometimes it is the smell of hot food that makes people kick-up a stink&#8230; pardon the pun. Try eating it cold.


Problem resolved if I ear it quickly in the kitchen they'll let me eat still  boom


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Tonight is legs and i thought i'd try something new, i jabbed 3x1ml shots in each quad evenly spread out so will see if that makes pumps a bit better or i dunno it was something to do too.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

My Diets macros according to fitday are as follows: 7943 calories, 604g protein, 638g carbs, 314g Fat.

Didn't think it was that high, thats a perfect days diet i should point out i occasionally miss a meal due to work, but yeah surprised i've not gained more weight thus far.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

@Huntingground macros calculated and @JKHT get in here!


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Just thought i'd show my face, cant wait to train next week!!! Time to smash **** up rowrow!!!

Heres a pic!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

JKHT said:


> Just thought i'd show my face, cant wait to train next week!!! Time to smash **** up rowrow!!!
> 
> Heres a pic!
> 
> ...


Gonna be beast in!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

LEGGGG DAYYY

So doing 3x1ml jab in each quad was a bad idea definitely hurt.

But had an okay session was blowing out my ass after squats though, so just flushed some blood into them. Need to get a routine set in stone, think i know how its gonna look now so will jot it down over the weekend.

Back squats: 60kgx4, 60kgx4, 100kgx4, 140kgx4, 160kgx4, 180kgx1, 190kgx1 (up 10kg from last week) may have had 200 in me if I had a spotter.)

Leg extensions 60kgx20, 70kgx20, 90kgx20, 110kgx16

leg presses 120kgx40x3

seated leg curls 70kgx12x4

happy with squats but need to work on more volume in future was not feeling things today tbf. Oh well shoulders tomorrow


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Will post yesterday's workout when I'm home. Just a note to say last 2/3 days felt awful no appetite stomach and bowel discomfort. Think it may be all the milk so gonna reduce that down and see how I get on. Gonna add some progress pics on Monday


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Been sick as a dog today, don't know what going on, no appetite, runs, dry heaving acid reflux, dizziness etc. so gonna drop anavar and see if thats the issue.

Last nights workout was:

seated laterals 10kgx2x12, 15kgx2x12, 20kgx12, 25kgx7

wide grip uprights 40kgx12, 60kgx12, 70kgx10

standing clean and strict press, 50kgx10, 70kgx11, 70kgx9

underhand ez bar front raises 30kgx2x15

incline side raises 5kgx12x3

overhead dumbbell extensions 40kgx3x15

skull crushers 30kg x15x3

backhands 2x10

machine curls 45kgx3x12

cross body hammers 25kgx3x10

barbell curls 25kgx21'sx4

arms was jsut high rep pumping no heavy stuff here was not best as per. getting my fusion goodies on monday and will be switching my diamonf pharma gear for bionic pharma starting monday too. When I start training with @JKHT next week, stuff gonna erupt


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

SHIC ABANDONED

Last few days had no appetite physically not been able to swallow anything then last night after the gym. Had my shake then violently threw up carried on wrenching until I brought my stomach lining up and then a lot of thick blood. So ending the SHIC immediately tongue is covered in ulcers and my throat is in bits. Had cold sweats all last night too.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

RowRow said:


> SHIC ABANDONED
> 
> Last few days had no appetite physically not been able to swallow anything then last night after the gym. Had my shake then violently threw up carried on wrenching until I brought my stomach lining up and then a lot of thick blood. So ending the SHIC immediately tongue is covered in ulcers and my throat is in bits. Had cold sweats all last night too.


Sorry to hear that mate,pity you're unable to pinpoint which compound/s have caused the reaction.Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

At the age of 20 you should be on higher doses by now


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Sorry to hear that mate,pity you're unable to pinpoint which compound/s have caused the reaction.Hope you feel better soon.


Cheers mate, the SHic hasn't been in vain though thankfully. Learnt a few things Which i will note down in here when I'm better and more capable of articulating them.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

@RowRow, anymore aggro for eating at work mate?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

MuscleM8 said:


> @RowRow, anymore aggro for eating at work mate?


Nope they are fine with it as long as when it's not at lunch it takes no longer than other staffs cigarette breaks.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

After being ill for a week. Vomitting blood, dizziness, cold shakes, palpitations etc I'm now better.

So going to crack on with my new training and diet and gear approach which I will log tonight or tomorrow. This is just an initial post to say I'm back in the game.

I may compete in Merseysides strongest man in may, just for sh1ts and gigs tbh.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Okay had my first session back after being ill on Tuesday and it went as follows:

Incline bench

Bar x lots

60kgx7

80kgx7

90kgx5

100kgx3

110kg x3

Dips

Bw @105kg x8

+20kg chains x8

+40kg chains x8

+40kg chains + 20kg dumbbell x8 (3 part drop set)

Chest supported Tbar row

40kgx8

60kgx8

100kgx7

Seated low pulley row (elevated)

60kgx8

90kgx8

110kgx7

Overhead dumbbell extensions

25kgx10

50kgx10

50kx9

Hammer curls

17.5kg x8

25kgx10

35kgx8

An alright workout, going to be training no more than 4x a week while I'm recovering before I implement my new methods of things


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

subbed, cant wait to see some updated pics!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

fastcar_uk said:


> subbed, cant wait to see some updated pics!


If your hoping for Shic pics you'll be disappointed I'm afraid I got very I'll and dropped down to a low test cruise which is all I'm on now.

But I still plan to have some dramatic changes soon when I diet


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Okay so first session back in the gym really after my 2 week illness. Start of my Westside routine so here goes ME squat day.

Back squat

60kgx5, 100kgx3, 140kgx3, 160kgx3, 180kgx1-not an all time PB but lowerback was really starting to feel beat.

Glute ham raises

bw x10, x9, x8

Bent leg good mornings

60kgx8, 80kgx8

V squat machine,

120kgx5, 160kgx5, 200kgx5

Seated calf raises

40kgx12, 60kgx12, 100kgx12

standing calf raises

125kgx12, 150kgx12

Hanging leg raises

bwx9 bwx7

An okay session will gradually increase volume on assistance work until I'm fully recovered.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Righty Then Well I have not gone anywhere just sorting myself out! I am now positioned to give being a freak a damn good shot at things. I go away to Sicily for a holiday( first time in 2 years) which i cannot wait for!

I am training under @Therealbigbear and after my holiday we plan to give getting me to freak status 110%.

I will post a more detailed input when I am back from my hols but this is a precurser to that. will start to log my routine and diet in here too.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

And the one thing i can do is build freaks


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Been in agony all week. My guts are in bits! Not missed any meals or sessions but strength is definitely down!

Need this to sort itself out before I go abroad on Saturday.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Back off holiday now. Having to have a last minute hunt for an apartment as mother who I moved in with only a month ago to help me save cash to buy a house has told me to do one! So got to move ASAP.

Waiting for my marching orders from Dave and looking forward to putting in some serious work for getting freaky!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

After a conversation with Dave today feeling very very positive about things to come just waiting on a few bits to arrive and then its game time. Will updated properly tomorrow when I start training again.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Ello mate, thought I'd stop in..big bear has been coaching me since the end of may and have had really good results so far, very happy indeed, I'm sure he ill get you where you wanna be,

Good luck with it all :thumb:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Ello mate, thought I'd stop in..big bear has been coaching me since the end of may and have had really good results so far, very happy indeed, I'm sure he ill get you where you wanna be,
> 
> Good luck with it all :thumb:


Well so far I'm very pleased too! Look forward to even more progress


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Got my orders so time to rock and roll!

Plan are Ostarine for 4 weeks

and then sust deca and either dbol or tbol for 12 weeks I will probbly go with tbol for the appetite increases i get on it.

Food is simple but plenty of it!

Macros roughly come to

Protein 520g

Carbs about 570g

Fats are around 30g

Cals come to 4630

Training is 4 on 1 off

chest and tris

back and hams

delts and calves

bis ands quads

I cannot go into too much detail on things out of respect for Dave. This is where the fun begins.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Got my orders so time to rock and roll!
> 
> Plan are Ostarine for 4 weeks
> 
> ...


Looks familiar :laugh:

Good luck mate, smash it!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Okay so monday is a good day to start looking at making daily notes here.

So todays food was:

6:30am-10g glutamine, 2g vit c, 1g fish oils, 1 strong multi vit, 2 digestive enzymes.

6:45 am-100g oats, 15 egg whites

8:30am-250g chicken, 100g basmati rice, 100g green beans, 15ml flax oil

10am - 250g chicken, 100g basmati rice, 100g broccoli

12m-250g lean beef, 100g basmati rice, 100g kale, 15ml flax oil

2p- 250g chicken-100g basmati rice, 100g basmati rice, 100g green beans

4:30pm 250g chicken, 100g basmati rice, 100g broccoli, 15ml flax oil

7pm 50g whey, 50g oats

7:30 pm train

9:30pm 10g glutamine

9:45pm all in one shake

10:30pm 300g steak, 400g potatoes, 150g kale, 15ml flax oil

pre bed, 1g vit c, 1g fish oil, zma.

Food went in fine up until 4pm then it was a struggle so going to add another serving of digestive enzymes at the 2pm meal.

training was chest and tris.

Incline bench.

Tut sets:

30kg, 40kg, 50kg, 55kg

regular sets:

55kg, 70kg, 80kg

rep out set:

40kg

Standing dummbell flyes

Tut sets:

2.5kg, 2.5kg, 4kg, 4kg,

Regular sets

5kg, 6kg, 8kg

Rep out set

4kg

Reverse grip dumbbell bench

Regular sets

15kg, 20kg, 25kg, 25kg

Rep out set

15kg

Incline dumbbell bench:

regular sets

20kg, 24kg, 28kg, 35kg

Rep out sets

17.5kg

Incline skullcrushers

Tut sets

10kg, 10kg, 15kg, 20kg

Regular sets

20kg, 40kg, 45kg

Rep out sets

20kg

Reverse grip ez bar pushdowns

Regular sets

25kg,35kg,45kg,55kg,

Rep out sets

25kg

Abs-10 minutes of lower ab work.

Pumps were ridiculous, TUT work was immeasurably painful. Strength is up from last session though. Ostarine is definitely kicking in due to pumps and strength increases.

Heres to many more sessions


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

some bloody food that matey!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Little_Jay said:


> some bloody food that matey!


Its only going to increase as well! :/


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

So today food was a struggle, don't know why I think the heat and humidity had something to do with it, going to add in Fennel tea to help reduce stomach bloat a little.

Today was back and Hams.

Lying leg curl

warm up sets

20kg, 25kg

Working sets

30kg, 37.5kg, 45kg, 52.5kg

Back off set:

25kg

Reverse grip Pulldown

warm up sets

50kg, 60kg

Working sets.

70kg, 80kg, 90kg,102.5kg, 110kg(stack)

back off set

55kg

Machine Tbar Row

working sets

45kg, 65kg, 85kg, 105kg

Back off set

50kg

hated the feel of this machine going to switch to free weights next session

Dave rack Pulls

warm up set

60kg

Working set

100kg,140kg,160kg

Back off set

80kg

10 minutes upper ab work

I was screwed and dead after that session, tbh i felt like necrophilia! delts and calves tomorrow.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Little_Jay said:


> some bloody food that matey!





RowRow said:


> Its only going to increase as well! :/


That's the part I look forward to :clap:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> That's the part I look forward to :clap:


Same! how far can we go


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Same! how far can we go


As long as the boss keeps putting it in front of me, I'm gonna smash it


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

RS4 said:


> damn thats alot of food, Good going mate.
> 
> What time do you get to sleep each night? I assume your never hungry during the day?


Varies between 11pm and 1 am. Sometimes it's hard to shut off.

I am usually hungry about 1hour after each meal. As long as a meal is not delayed there is no struggle with food.but if like today a meal is pushed back by 30 minute appetite goes to poop.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Food went in fine today, despite the heat, want it to be winter now though fed up of being sweaty all day!

Delts and calves

Standing calf raises

TUT sets

50kg, 75kg, 90kg, 120kg

Regular sets

150kg, 180kg, 220kg, 250kg

High rep set

135kg

Seated Lateral Raises

TUT sets

2.5kg, 2.5kg, 5kg, 5kg

Regular sets

5kg, 10kg, 15kg, 17.5kg

High rep sets

10kg

Incline rear delt flyes

TUT sets

2.5kg, 2.5kg, 5kg

Regular sets

5kg,8kg,10kg

High rep set

5kg

Behind Neck press

TUT sets

bar, bar, bar

Regular Sets

bar+10kg, bar+20kg, bar+30kg

High reps sets

bar+10kg

Smith Machine behind the back shrugs

I had run out of time by this point so just did a few feel sets.

and had no time for abs before the gym closed.

Shoulders are dead and I am feeling crippled with this heat!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I feel broken. Can barely move due to DOMS.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Hokie dokie artie chokies!!! before I started Doms were painful from the previous sessions this week but as I got into things they got worse and worse.

Bis, forearms and Quads.

Straight bar preacher curls

Warm up set

bar+10kg

Working sets

bar+20kg, +30kg, +35kg, +37.5kg+40kg

High rep sets

Bar+20kg

wrist curls

4sets to failure each set with 4 drop sets.

bar+25kgx4

Reverse curls

same as wrist curls.

bar+15kg

Squats-Could not get my shoulders back comfortably due to doms from yesterday and back and core was so fatigued struggled to stabilise any weight at all really. but anyway

Warm up sets

60kg, 80kg

Working sets

100kg, 120kg, 140kg, 160kg-(pb at this much slower rep cadence)

Rep out set

80kg

Quad extensions

Warm up sets

35kg,45kg

Working sets

50kg, 55kg, 60kg,

Back off set

30kg

Cissy hack Squats

working sets

bar, bar, bar

10 minutes core work

I am dead and want to crawl into a ball. cissy hacks are evil they are not my friend and i do not like them but fcuk me do they work!

day off tomorrow and god do I need it!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

You're getting a bit more than 30g of fats in there mate.

I make it 48g in the flax oil alone!

Of course I'm just jealous because I'm always hungry at the moment.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

M_at said:


> You're getting a bit more than 30g of fats in there mate.
> 
> I make it 48g in the flax oil alone!
> 
> Of course I'm just jealous because I'm always hungry at the moment.


That was just a guestimation. I CBA to do exact maths.

Believe it or not, so am i!

Whats your cutting goal?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Want to get closer to 90kg - currently 97.9 down from 99 a couple of weeks ago.

Doing a cycled keto diet - half way through my 10 days startup phase right now. Wednesday is my first carb up evening, from then on it's wednesday evenings every week until I hit goal.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

M_at said:


> Want to get closer to 90kg - currently 97.9 down from 99 a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Doing a cycled keto diet - half way through my 10 days startup phase right now. Wednesday is my first carb up evening, from then on it's wednesday evenings every week until I hit goal.


I'm sure you'll do it mate!

Keto is a brilliant diet once you get into it I find. That first 10 days is your transition period.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

RowRow said:


> I'm sure you'll do it mate!
> 
> Keto is a brilliant diet once you get into it I find. That first 10 days is your transition period.


I know I'll do it - it's not the first time - take a peek at http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/225794-yeah-i-had-one-these-while-ago-5.html#post4273713 

I did Keto for quite a while getting down the last time. But last time I wasn't running a calorie defecit which is adding its own fun right now.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Big man!

Pleased found this tapatalk is a nightmare on phone! Been subbing to a few now so can keep track. You're a beast already be interesting seeing how you get on working with Dave. Think you'll be more tha happy his training and diet seem really tried and tested method wise and I like the training frequency he uses!

Crack on lad, will be watching


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

M_at said:


> I know I'll do it - it's not the first time - take a peek at http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/225794-yeah-i-had-one-these-while-ago-5.html#post4273713
> 
> I did Keto for quite a while getting down the last time. But last time I wasn't running a calorie defecit which is adding its own fun right now.


Will have a gander now!

A getting a tiny bit irritated are we? Haha


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

RowRow said:


> Will have a gander now!
> 
> A getting a tiny bit irritated are we? Haha


No, getting a headache. I work with enough morons to be irritated 24x7 :lol:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Big man!
> 
> Pleased found this tapatalk is a nightmare on phone! Been subbing to a few now so can keep track. You're a beast already be interesting seeing how you get on working with Dave. Think you'll be more tha happy his training and diet seem really tried and tested method wise and I like the training frequency he uses!
> 
> Crack on lad, will be watching


High praises indeed from yourself! Thankyou.

Yeah so far been doing great things since working with him. Very eager myself to see the changes I can make.

Great to have you aboard!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

M_at said:


> No, getting a headache. I work with enough morons to be irritated 24x7 :lol:


God do I know that feeling! In this heat aswell it's just criminal to be so dense


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Okay then!

awful nights sleep that resulted in me falling out of bed and tweaking my left shoulder a little. Food has gone in fine though.

Heavy chest and tris

Inc bench

warm up sets

bar, 40kg

Working sets

60kg, 80kg, 90kg, 100kg-only achieved 1 rep here shoulder gave out(my gammy left one) but before that strength was okay, benching is my slowest area to improve strength wise,

high rep sets

60kg

standing dumbbell flyes

warm up set

5kg

working sets

10kg,12.5kg, 15kg, 17.5kg

high rep set

8kg

reverse grip dumbbell bench

working sets

15kg, 20kg, 25kg, 30kg, 35kg-felt nothing in my chest with these despite going slow, just my delts taking over and my left side spasming slightly. have let Dave know and he is having a think.

Inc db Bench

working sets

20kg, 30kg, 35kg, 37.5kg-left shoulder crumbled on me

Incline skullcrushers I had to use the preset bars as the bar i normally use was occupied and they were too thin for me to really drive through and all bent so through balance off.

warm up sets

15kg, 20kg

working sets

25kg, 30kg, 35kg, 40kg, 45kg

high rep sets

20kg

cable backhands

working sets

15kg, 20kg, 25kg, 30kg

high rep sets

15kg

happy with my workout all in all. time to barbecue up some meat for the week!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Okay then!
> 
> awful nights sleep that resulted in me falling out of bed and tweaking my left shoulder a little. Food has gone in fine though.
> 
> ...


Rev grip DB bench hmmm never heard that done! I really rate the bb/smith version of this move so far as I've just started doing it. Not sure how this would work though too much stabilisation/work for the shoulder to keep it in groove I'd have thought, good you've queried it.

Go easy on the shoulder/rotators mine are always sore, do you do a proper rotator warm up? Might be an idea before any actual pressing/flyes I do it every workout and find it helps abit. Still have to work around mine alot, I also use ibuprofen before workouts at 600-1000mg none if this low dose crap 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Rev grip DB bench hmmm never heard that done! I really rate the bb/smith version of this move so far as I've just started doing it. Not sure how this would work though too much stabilisation/work for the shoulder to keep it in groove I'd have thought, good you've queried it.
> 
> Go easy on the shoulder/rotators mine are always sore, do you do a proper rotator warm up? Might be an idea before any actual pressing/flyes I do it every workout and find it helps abit. Still have to work around mine alot, I also use ibuprofen before workouts at 600-1000mg none if this low dose crap
> 
> Keep up the good work!


Its been a niggle for over a year now my left shoulder. no one seems to know what to do about it physio or surgeon.

I did used to. What does your rotator warm up look like? low dose ibuprofen is poop! shah MAX dose every time.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Its been a niggle for over a year now my left shoulder. no one seems to know what to do about it physio or surgeon.
> 
> I did used to. What does your rotator warm up look like? low dose ibuprofen is poop! shah MAX dose every time.


I think rotator cuffs are easy to overtrain if done too heavily, I just start every workout with a 2.5kg plate do 2 sets of 10 standing rotator raise, 2 sets of 10 side raise with the small plate then make sure I do alot of warm ups. Things like not BB benching all the way to my chest and keeping shoulder presses in the top 3/4 of the move have helped alot too. My shoulders have bothered me less this last few weeks since pre-exhausting chest and shoulders first, possibly because they are warmed up better.

I would throw in after shoulder and back workouts "YTWL's" great finisher and strengthens all the correct muscles for healthy shoulders/traps (you've probably seen it before);






Ignore the skinny little gimp in the video they are good lol! Keep them strict even though its a bore and just finish with a couple of sets at the end of workouts.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Weigh day today. Up from 104 to 105.5kg whilst getting leaner! Hopefully now I am on track to crack 19 stone or 120kg/ 15kg away!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> I think rotator cuffs are easy to overtrain if done too heavily, I just start every workout with a 2.5kg plate do 2 sets of 10 standing rotator raise, 2 sets of 10 side raise with the small plate then make sure I do alot of warm ups. Things like not BB benching all the way to my chest and keeping shoulder presses in the top 3/4 of the move have helped alot too. My shoulders have bothered me less this last few weeks since pre-exhausting chest and shoulders first, possibly because they are warmed up better.
> 
> I would throw in after shoulder and back workouts "YTWL's" great finisher and strengthens all the correct muscles for healthy shoulders/traps (you've probably seen it before);
> 
> ...


Thankyou sir! I will definitely start doing them again.

And those YTWL's look good!

Since working with Dave the pain has gotten less. I think part of that is due to only 50% of my workouts being mac weight the rest are TUT so its really helping with that mind muscle connection.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Today was a mixed bag. Work was a nightmare in and out of meeting with the director and battles with suppliers took up most of my day so missed 1 meal but ate it later on just annoyed it messed up my timings.

Todays session was TUT back and hams

Lying Leg Curls

TUT sets

10kg,15kg, 20kg, 25kg,

Regular sets

25kg, 42.5kg

High Rep sets

25kg

Reverse Grip Pulldowns

TUT sets

42.5kg, 50kg 57.5kg, 65kg

Regular sets

65kg, 87.5kg, 102.5kg

High rep set

57.5kg

Tbar Rows(using 15kg plates and pulling to belly button (hehe)

TUT sets

15kg, 25kg, 35kg, 45kg

Regular sets

45kg, 60kg, 90kg

High rep set

45kg

Big Bear Rack Pulls

Regular Sets

60kg,100kg, 100kg-done lights out game over, only got 3 reps last set.

10 minutes upper ab work.

I have some before photos from last week that show me as the fat bloofy mess I am after my holiday. Will get some pics tomorrow night to show the difference in a week. You will all come to see I am distinctly less than average.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

So after 2 hours sleep last night I just woke up now! Fell asleep on the couch before th gym! Not best pleased.

Also forgot pics. I still look like a fat sh!t who barely trains but the progress I think is noticeable in a couple of weeks. Will get some up when I can


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

RowRow said:


> So after 2 hours sleep last night I just woke up now! Fell asleep on the couch before th gym! Not best pleased.
> 
> Also forgot pics. I still look like a fat sh!t who barely trains but the progress I think is noticeable in a couple of weeks. Will get some up when I can


If i stopped off at home before the gym I don't think I would ever make it there lol


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

dbaird said:


> If i stopped off at home before the gym I don't think I would ever make it there lol


I have to go home to eat 3 meals before I train! I like to train later on. Less busy in general


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

RowRow said:


> I have to go home to eat 3 meals before I train! I like to train later on. Less busy in general


i get in the gym about 4.30pm so its not so bad.. well the small gym in manchester... if I train in blackburn its later and busier... not trained in blackburn for a week or so now for some reason lol

I need to get a meal in now.. and the other half has made me fuk all! think a slap is in order!

what cals you aiming for at the moment?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Todays food was lovely thanks to @Bad Alan's recipe tips and @MuscleFood 's amazing meatballs! definitely onto a winner here!

Training was delts and calves

Standing calf raises

Warm up sets

57.5kg, 85kg

Working sets

125kg, 150kg, 185kg, 225kg, 255kg, 285kg, 315kg, 335kg

High rep set

160kg

Seated laterals

warm up sets

5kg, 8kg

Working sets

10kg, 12.5kg, 15kg, 17.5kg, 20kg, 25kg

High rep sets

10kg

incline rear laterals

Warm up set

5kg

Working sets

10kg, 12.5kg, 15kg, 17.5kg

High rep set

10kg

behind neck press

Left shoulder was incredibly tight. Also in my new gym the the rack is really far behind the bench itself. I tried a work around but it really made things worse. Wil try another next session but if not will have to change tact.

max weight was 50kg

Smith machine shrugs

Working sets

40kg, 80kg, 120kg

high rep set

60kg

The smith machine felt incredibly heavy and tough to move never used it in this gym before.

Quads and bis TUT tomorrow, preparing for a world of pain!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Todays food was lovely thanks to @Bad Alan's recipe tips and @MuscleFood 's amazing meatballs! definitely onto a winner here!
> 
> Training was delts and calves
> 
> ...


Simple to do and like you said if it's moist I can get the food down no problem, just mess with different herb's etc and you're onto a winner! 

With the behind the neck press I know bigbear really likes these and have heard of the number he pushes on them. For me and obviously you aswell when you say you have a dodgy shoulder I would ask for these to be switched out without hesistation. It's never a move I feel comfortable with even when warmed up properly or right at the end of the workout.

The adaptation Scott give's us to substitute BNP as it's sort of half way between a front and behind the neck press is the best shoulder pressing move I've ever used. Simply set up in the rack/smith but do presses to the top of your head so it's straight down on the shoulder joint not infront or behind causing rotators to work hard. It's a shortened range of motion so doesn't put the shoulder in any kind of stretch. You can overload this move really effectively and progress on it weight wise as it's just made for shifting weights. Try it instead of BNP next time or maybe ask if you can have a substitute for BNP as not everyone can physically do these without risk.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

RowRow said:


> Big Bear Rack Pulls
> 
> Regular Sets
> 
> ...


Tale it the big bear rack pulls are his own version? Reckon you'd be able to explain them?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Simple to do and like you said if it's moist I can get the food down no problem, just mess with different herb's etc and you're onto a winner!
> 
> With the behind the neck press I know bigbear really likes these and have heard of the number he pushes on them. For me and obviously you aswell when you say you have a dodgy shoulder I would ask for these to be switched out without hesistation. It's never a move I feel comfortable with even when warmed up properly or right at the end of the workout.
> 
> The adaptation Scott give's us to substitute BNP as it's sort of half way between a front and behind the neck press is the best shoulder pressing move I've ever used. Simply set up in the rack/smith but do presses to the top of your head so it's straight down on the shoulder joint not infront or behind causing rotators to work hard. It's a shortened range of motion so doesn't put the shoulder in any kind of stretch. You can overload this move really effectively and progress on it weight wise as it's just made for shifting weights. Try it instead of BNP next time or maybe ask if you can have a substitute for BNP as not everyone can physically do these without risk.


Literally made me wolf every meal!

Yeah usually the BNP is fine just today was horrible.

I've sent Dave a text asking for a substitute. Will certainly try out the top of head presses. Seen it a lot in Scott's apprentice'a routines and you all rock boulder shoulders!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> Tale it the big bear rack pulls are his own version? Reckon you'd be able to explain them?


Best way to describe them is do a normal partial deadlift and at the top of the movement try and roll your elbows round your sides and backwards.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

RowRow said:


> Best way to describe them is do a normal partial deadlift and at the top of the movement try and roll your elbows round your sides and backwards.


Ah kinda get you, sort of squeezing shoulder blades together ish?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> Ah kinda get you, sort of squeezing shoulder blades together ish?


Not so much squeezing mor pulling your lats back. It's a roll as opposed to a pinch. Not sure if that's making sense haha!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

RowRow said:


> Not so much squeezing mor pulling your lats back. It's a roll as opposed to a pinch. Not sure if that's making sense haha!


I'll give it a try mate, think I know what your on about ahah


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Horrid session today!

Only got about 50% of meals in today! Not happy with 3 members of my team being away on holiday In work I barely get chance to have a drink nevermind eat! Doing the work of 4 people is tiring!

Got in and the preacher bench was busy so started on quads.

Squats

TUT sets up to 60kg- legs were screaming

Regular sets up to 100kg

High rep set 60kg

Leg extensions

TUTsets up to 15kg

Regular sets up to 30kg

High rep set 15kg

Hack squats- smith was busy So no sissy's today

Up to 110kg

Tried bis but shoulder was taking over and hurting so called it quits and will hit bis tomorrow


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

So I just tried to get out the bath but as I did legs gave out and I smashed my head on the bath!!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

RowRow said:


> So I just tried to get out the bath but as I did legs gave out and I smashed my head on the bath!!!


Ouchhhh!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

RowRow said:


> So I just tried to get out the bath but as I did legs gave out and I smashed my head on the bath!!!


oh dear.. hope your ok..?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

dbaird said:


> oh dear.. hope your ok..?


I'm made of stern stuff. The bath it seems was not.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Yesterday was a slight write off due to having to run around like a headless chicken sorting out my new flat and getting a bed for it! Damn those things are expensive!

Didn't get to the gym as by the time I was done with the day it was shut. 

So chest and tris today


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

chest and tris never comes round quick enough for me :thumb:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

dbaird said:


> chest and tris never comes round quick enough for me :thumb:


That's why I do 4 days on 1day off everything gets hit 2x in 5 days


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

So todays training was very hard to get my head dialed in.

standing dumbbell flyes

TUT sets

3kg, 5kg, 5kg, 7.5kg

regular sets

7.5kg, 10kg

High rep sets

5kg

Incline Dumbbell bench

TUT sets

10kg, 15kg, 17.5kg, 20kg

regular sets

20kg, 30kg, 35kg, 40kg

High Rep sets

20kg

Palms neutral Dumbbell bench

20kg,25kg, 30kg, 30kg

Incline straight bar Skullcrusher

TUT sets

bar, +5kg, +10kg, +12.5kg

Regular sets.

+12.5kg,+20kg, +30kg+40kg

High rep set

+20kg

Reverse grip pressdowns

30kg, 40kg, 50kg, 60kg

10 minutes lower ab & oblique work.

Noticed an issue when pressing that Has only become apparent through tut work and actually being able to feel the muscle. On my left side. my left pec only begins to contract as the elbow begins to lock out, and then on the negative i loose all tension in the muscle. going to book in and see Dave sometime this month so he can see it and try and figure this out. Also going to get my butt into the docs too


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

RowRow said:


> That's why I do 4 days on 1day off everything gets hit 2x in 5 days


mine is usually 4 on 3 off lol. I was going to go today but then the beloved asked me to help him vaccinate some calves(no wonder I can jab for england:devil2 , and decided to re-arrange my day for me too by wanting to go out for the afternoon.

Still trying to get over this bug too


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

dbaird said:


> mine is usually 4 on 3 off lol. I was going to go today but then the beloved asked me to help him vaccinate some calves(no wonder I can jab for england:devil2 , and decided to re-arrange my day for me too by wanting to go out for the afternoon.
> 
> Still trying to get over this bug too


I get twitchy with more than a day off.

I bet that is one big ass needle haha!

As a farmer can your other half get tren pellets? Ya know for cattle ????


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

RowRow said:


> I get twitchy with more than a day off.
> 
> I bet that is one big ass needle haha!
> 
> As a farmer can your other half get tren pellets? Ya know for cattle ????


no its illegal to use hormones in the British food chain... Trust me I looked into it lol


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

dbaird said:


> no its illegal to use hormones in the British food chain... Trust me I looked into it lol


Well that's just a load of bullhonkey!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Food today I did a little differently hoping that by switching all meals to red meat if I could eat them all comfortably then I know when I switch to chicken I would be fine. So today's food has been

8:am 15egg whites 100g oats, 140g pineapple

11:am- 250g steak 100g basmati rice, 100g green veg. 15ml flax oil-140g pineapple

12-pm 50g oats 50 g whey

12:30-train.

14:30- glutamine

14/45 - all in one shake

16-00 same as 11am

18-00 same as above without flax

20-00- same as 11am

Final meal at 22:00 will be the same! Then off to bed


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Hw you finding the switch to all red meat..bit easier t get in?

You still using the Ostarin or you back on cycle yet?

Liking the look of your workouts, good to see even though we have the same coach, the diets and workouts are Tailored to individual needs rather than carbon copies 

Keep it up dude :thumb:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Okay so a little catch up time!

Monday weight was up 1kg to 106.5kg Training was meant to be back and hams but had a tightness in my hams so when i tried to get into things i could barley stretch the muscle out so left it and cracked on with back.

Reverse grip pulldowns

Warm up sets

50kg, 65kg

Working sets

80kg, 95kg, 110kg(stack), 120kg, 125kg

High rep sets

70kg

T bar rows

40kg, 80kg, 100kg, 120kg, 140kg

high rep sets

60kg

Big bear rack pulls

60kg,100kg, 140kg, 160kg

Strength up considerably on last session.

Had a horrible headache that came on, could barely keep my eyes open.

Food has been increased by the addition of pineapple to aid digestion.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Okay after a feverish nights sleep, weight has dropped to 104.8kg slightly annoying. Also I was sick after eating a meal due to having to force feed. I had a shake after I was sick though so all good in the hood.

Delts and Calves today

Donkey calf raises

TUT sets

25kg, 35kg, 45kg, 60kg

Regular sets

60kg, 80kg, 95kg

High rep sets

60kg

Seated Laterals

TUT sets

5kg, 5kg, 5kg, 8kg

Regular sets

12.5kg, 20kg

High rep sets

10kg

rear cable flyes - Incline bench was busy so couldn't do my incline rears.

TUT sets

10kg,10kg, 15kg

Regular sets

15kg, 25kg

High rep sets

15kg

Behind Neck presses

TUT sets

bar, bar+5kg, bar+5kg

Regular sets

bar+5kg, bar+30kg

High rep set

bar+10kg

barbell shrugs

TUT sets

50kg, 80kg, 100kg, 110kg

Regular sets

110kg, 160kg, 200kg

High rep set

120kg

10 minutes oblique and lower ab work

Okay so time for comparison pics *gulp* first pic taken 3 weeks ago when i got back off holiday at 99.2kg and one taken just now weight 107.4kg(after all my meals)



99.2kg



107.4kg

think Progress has been good. be interested in someone elses opinion though


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Anyone know how i can rotate the top pic?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

After 2 meals weight is back up to 107.1kg so think I have gained back the weight I lost Monday night.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Hw you finding the switch to all red meat..bit easier t get in?
> 
> You still using the Ostarin or you back on cycle yet?
> 
> ...


Completely missed this!

Finding it easier due to texture more than anything hate the texture of chicken with a passion!

Think I have a few days more of ostarine before its cycle time.

Yeah it's definitely great to see the difference. One of the great things is working around my shoulder injury which Dave is great at being inventive with.

Had to move quads and bis back due to work and hamstring still being screwed!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Hw you finding the switch to all red meat..bit easier t get in?
> 
> You still using the Ostarin or you back on cycle yet?
> 
> ...


Completely missed this!

Finding it easier due to texture more than anything hate the texture of chicken with a passion!

Think I have a few days more of ostarine before its cycle time.

Yeah it's definitely great to see the difference. One of the great things is working around my shoulder injury which Dave is great at being inventive with.

Had to move quads and bis back due to work and hamstring still being screwed!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

going well mate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Completely missed this!
> 
> Finding it easier due to texture more than anything hate the texture of chicken with a passion!
> 
> ...


might have to give it a go, love my red meat!!! just wasnt sure how it would be if i re-heated it the next day at work, i do this with a couple of meals then have one cold whlst out on delivery before i have my pre workouit shake.

couldnt agree more, before my official workouts started i was getting over a forearm injury, think it was brachioradialis, actually took a month or so out completely to let it heal,and dropped direct bicep work for a while but dave gave me some tips to avoid bringing it into play too much during back stuff, still get the odd niggle now and then but its no where near as crippling as it was lol

was meant to have chest/tris today but my quads were still smashed from yesterdays workout so gave my self an extra day out

back at it tomoz though


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> might have to give it a go, love my red meat!!! just wasnt sure how it would be if i re-heated it the next day at work, i do this with a couple of meals then have one cold whlst out on delivery before i have my pre workouit shake.
> 
> couldnt agree more, before my official workouts started i was getting over a forearm injury, think it was brachioradialis, actually took a month or so out completely to let it heal,and dropped direct bicep work for a while but dave gave me some tips to avoid bringing it into play too much during back stuff, still get the odd niggle now and then but its no where near as crippling as it was lol
> 
> ...


I use the muscle food meatballs and they are amazing when re heated. Only slight issue is it fills me up a little longer but usually I can get over it.

I can imagine that being a nightmare! Fair play for getting over it so quickly I would say. When I had tendinitis it put me out for ages.

I think we both deserve or at least need a day here!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

RowRow said:


> I use the muscle food meatballs and they are amazing when re heated. Only slight issue is it fills me up a little longer but usually I can get over it.
> 
> I can imagine that being a nightmare! Fair play for getting over it so quickly I would say. When I had tendinitis it put me out for ages.
> 
> *I think we both deserve or at least need a day here!*


ill second that mate


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Had a few **** days with regards to training. Getting food in has been fine though. Weight yo-yoing due to heat so cannot wait for it to calm down.

Legs and bis tonight.

Straight bar preachers

Working sets:

Bar. Bar+10kg, + 15kg, +20kg, +25kg, +30kg

High rep set:

+15kg

Smith front squat-the bar is horrible stuff and drops without any counterbalance.

So may switch to hack squats. They also aggravated my shoulder a bit.

Working sets

Bar+40kg, +60kg, +60kg, +80kg

High rep set

+40kg

Leg extension

Working sets

35kg, 45kg, 55kg,65kg, 75kg

High rep set

40kg

Cissy hacks

Bar, bar+10kg, bar

Legs were jelly:

10 minutes core work.

Goosed!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Took a leaf outta your book mate, got 3/4 days left having chicken for my lunch meals, them I'm switching to lean beef mince to go with my rice and green beans, looking forward to the change


----------

